

Personal finance for geeks: IHasAMoney.com - whit537
https://www.ihasamoney.com/

======
MarlonPro
I just looked at the "fake data" and by the example, it's similar to my bank's
online statement. What's the difference and why would I pay $2.99 for that?

~~~
whit537
Can you drill down by category on your bank's site? What's the categorization
UI like? That's something I'm optimizing for here. Also, the idea is to add
columns to the "summary" table on the right that answer the questions you want
answered. E.g.:

\- past 30, 60, 90 days

\- percentages

\- this month, last month

\- this year, previous year

\- budget vs. actual

I want to see nothing but data and comparisons.

Am I answering your question?

------
squadron
I'm interested, but the site is impossible to look at on an iPhone. Could you
get a mobile version?

~~~
whit537
Thanks for the feedback, definitely a problem.

